# 2 colors in one eye brown over blue



## annabelle00 (Nov 1, 2013)

I just got this little guy. He's a cashmere mini lop, Orange VM. His eyes are blue and the top half is brown. Why is this? Are there any health issues that I would need to be worried about? the brown is cloudy...will it disappear over time?


----------



## Predawnisland (Nov 1, 2013)

My newest bun had the same thing! Sadly we got him at an auction but he was far too young to be there and he passed away after going into shock:bigtears: As far as I know altho its rare its nothing to worry about. He should live a long happy bunny life


----------



## Predawnisland (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats on him tho!:yahoo:I am so jealous!


----------



## annabelle00 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your bun :cry2 I lost my Caramel recently too...;( want to make sure I know what's up unlike last time

Thanks  He's very tiny compared to my Dusky who is a month or two older...so a bit worried...that's good to know though I did read somewhere about slower eyesight and some night vision issues with blue eyed bunnies...


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 2, 2013)

Marbled eyes are not rare. Vienna marked rabbits genetically come from blue eyed white (BEW) rabbits. To get a Vienna marked rabbit you breed a BEW to a solid colored rabbit. This totally explains the half blue and half brown eyes. Sometimes there's a variance in this such as a solid blue eye and a solid brown eye on the same rabbit. I just got a blue eyed white rabbit and don't notice anything different or odd about her as far as eyesight goes. It's hard to compare the size of different rabbits as they mature differently from each other and grow at different rates


----------



## annabelle00 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info! That's good to know!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 2, 2013)

We have had Spike for more than 8 years now. He's a Black Otter/Dutch marked rabbit. His eyes are also unique--one is 2/3 blue and 1/3 brown and the other is the opposite, 1/3 blue and 2/3 brown. He si a strange one, but it has nothing to do with his eyes.


----------

